# Nice local find jan 65 super deluxe



## vastingray (Apr 21, 2015)

This is a January 65 lime s/d


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful bike. Looks like it's fresh out of the box.


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 21, 2015)

That color is awesome.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2015)

Marvelous restoration on that bike! I love the color!


----------

